# Sight fishing for triggerfish



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

WTF??!!!!

Now that I have a few adult beverages down the hatch, this might be possible here after you chum em up?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yes you can.*

I've caught a few Triggers on flies but fly fishing certainly isn't a method for making many Triggerfish sandwiches. 

Either the guy in the video is a real high roller or he didn't pay for the high dollar reels.

I can remember when only a very few people kept a Triggerfish. I can also remember the first Triggerfish I ever ate. Lots of Triggers were wasted (killed) way back when.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I've got two friends who were flats guides in the Indian and Pacific Oceans. They both fished for these and other species of triggers. They said the same thing these Aussies said about the triggers being smart and having individual personality. We all know that they can be assholes, tearing bait apart but not getting a hook in their mouth, or biting divers as they descend. That same type personality is found in these other triggers. 

As for the guy not buying his gear or having loads of dough, being a professional he probably gets a pretty steep discount on his gear. Also, saltwater reels generally have sealed drags. Rinse the reel off afterward and you're good to go. If this is an Abel with its open, cork drag system, then he's got maintenance to do. Simple, but mandatory.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

pretty awesome!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Triggers on fly"s*

the fish are to deep here in the gulf.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

You could probably chum them up around here. The biggest I've ever caught was only in 60' not to far from the pass. I know they will hit artificial so I'm sure flies would work. Just match it to whatever you are chumming with.


----------

